# Questions about Finale 10!



## TheAttidude (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there!
I have a few questions about working in Finale 2010 and I hope you can help me, because I wanna finish a score soon.

1. I have one problem: When I have some notes and between them is a rest, Finale does connect the notes over the rest nevertheless. How can I manage this?

2. Is it possible to make Finale play also articulation and dynamic? (crescendo, forte and so on) And (!) does Finale also export them, when I'm saving someone as a Midi-File to work with it in for example Cubase?

3. Is it possible to see whether the notes of an instrument are going out of its range?

Thank you in advance!

Greetings.


----------



## Bfuhrmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Attitude,

Hope these help.

1. You can manage how finale deals with beams over rest by going into document options (which on a mac is found in Finale 2010->Preferences->Document Options, and then select beams. The specific option you want to select is "Include Rests when beaming in groups of four" I believe.


2. Finale will play articulations and dynamics, but imho it doesn't do them well enough to justify leaving them when you export it out. (Dynamics will only export as velocity data, and all articulations will be represented by velocity and duration basically.)

3. To check ranges you can goto the plugins (on mac, it literally looks like a plug)->Scoring and Arranging->Check Range... But, I would always double check all the ranges it suggests with either a player, or a full text on orchestration. 

Hope this helps


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Bfuhrmann!

Thank you very much. You answers help a lot!
I was able to manage nearly everything. The only thing which is left is the problem the rests and the beams although I treid your advice and it sound very logical.

But you helped really a lot!


----------



## TheAttidude (Jul 12, 2011)

But another question...^^

Because of the dynamic...

When I let an instrument play piano or forte and I want to play it "normal" again...

How can I do this?

I mean, what's the normal velocity without any articulation and how can I get to this kind of velocity again?


----------

